# Partage de fichier avec mon Windows 8



## JWysiwyg (6 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai reçu aujourd'hui mon Macbook Pro et mon écran Thunderbolt, une merveille 

Seulement voila, même si j'utilise les trucs genre Dropbox, LastPass, RobotForm etc pour le travail, j'aimerais également récup ma musique, mes films, etc... Mais je n'ai pas de disque dur externe.

Comment puis-je faire pour relié mon Mac à mon PC afin de pouvoir prendre sur le PC ce dont j'ai besoin ?

Je cherche un tutoriel sur Google depuis tout à l'heure mais je ne trouve rien de récent et fonctionnel...

Un grand merci d'avance !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 tu peux connecter Mac et Pc au même réseau (par exemple sur un switch, en Ethernet), ou par wifi, sur le même routeur wifi.

En principe tu verras le Pc dans la barre latérale du Finder, et pourras t'y connecter en utilisateur référencé, c'est à dire en saisissant comme identifiant le nom d'utilisateur du compte du Pc, et le mdp correspondant.
Il faut activer le partage sur le Pc, évidemment.

Si tu ne vois pas le Pc dans la barre latérale, fais dans le Finder Cmd + k (=se connecter au serveur), et saisis l'adresse du Pc comme suit :

smb://nomdupc/nomd'utilisateur

Exemple : si ton Pc s'appelle Pc-de-Jean, et ton compte : Pierre

smb://Pc-de-Jean/Pierre

Les tirets sont obligatoires, mais le nom n'est pas sensible à la casse. (pc-de-jean = PC-DE-JEAN)

Tu peux aussi (mieux) utiliser l'adresse IP du Pc : smb://adresseIPduPc/Pierre

J'espère que tu es bien sous Snow Léopard ou Lion, car si tu es sous Mountain Lion, à priori et jusqu'à preuve du contraire, ça ne marche plus (je ne peux plus accéder à mon PC  )

_(NB : je ne sais pas si on peut connecter directement Mac et Pc par Ethernet sans être sur un réseau)_


----------



## bricbroc (8 Décembre 2012)

Avant de faire marcher la partage de fichiers via un user il faudrait déjà voir le partage public entre le pc et le mac...

Pour l'instant je confirme ce que dit JWysiwyg, ça merdoie 
Et je suis comme lui en ce moment, en train de me faire suer avec les tuiles 

Edit :
Je viens d'avancer d'un pas...
Dans Centre Réseau et Partage, il faut décocher "Activer la configuration automatique des périphériques connectés au réseau".
Cela permet de faire apparaitre sur le mac dans "Partagés" le pc en question et de s'y connecter via un utilisateur identifié.
Reste a voir pourquoi le mode "invité" ne fonctionne pas, alors qu'il devrait 
Et après vérification, sur seven ça marche pas non plus, pas de jaloux donc !


----------



## haanadar (2 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Comme bricbroc, j'arrive (de façon aléatoire) à accéder à la fenêtre qui demande un identification (le mode invité étant refusé) mais j'ai beau essayer tous les identifiants et mots de passe, rien n'y fait ! Peut être faut-il paramétrer quelque chose coté Windows pour configurer l'accès ?

Sinon j'ai essayé de me connecter sur le mac à partir du PC Windows 8 et tout marche parfaitement ! Donc c'est surement Windows qui doit bloquer l'accès quelque part ...

Je vous tient au courant dans le cas de nouvelles découvertes.

_Configuration :
MacBook Pro - Mountain Lion
PC - Windows 8
_


----------



## bercoffe (3 Octobre 2013)

en utilisant la Freebox v6 et son disque NAS tu envoyer tes fichiers coté mac osx lm vers la freebox  et le récuper coté win8 et vice versa


----------

